

TextMate-like ⌘T & ⇧⌘T in Google Chrome Dev Tools & Other New Features - elijahmanor
http://www.elijahmanor.com/2012/02/textmate-like-t-t-in-chrome-dev-tools.html

======
lusr
Odd title; confusing for those of us who haven't used TextMate and
unnecessarily specific since the feature in question isn't specific to
TextMate at all. Surely the title should be "'Go-to-file' and 'Go-to-symbol'
shortcuts in Google Chrome Dev Tools...".

~~~
ypcx
What is funny, I use TextMate for more than a year already and thanks to the
title I learned what cmd+shift+t does, did not know:) I only knew cmd+t.

~~~
elijahmanor
Ohh yeah, the find symbol feature is very helpful. I primarily use Sublime
Text 2 these days (which has a similar feature)

------
mayanksinghal
Not a while ago, I used to switch to Firefox whenever I was working on any
webapp or website because Firebug seemed so much more intuitive than Chrome
Dev Tools; but for a few weeks now I don't feel the need to do it. In fact
Chrome Dev Tools do provide some features that are not available on Firebug
that I think are nice and should be ported soon:

1\. Computed Style.

2\. Timeline - It helps to know what triggers are fired when, without putting
log statements.

~~~
masklinn
> 1\. Computed Style.

They've been available since... well just about forever:
<http://i.imgur.com/GGw22.png>

~~~
mayanksinghal
I apologize, I simply forgot that they did, even when I have used it enough.
In fact when I just checked Firebug again, I realized how easy it feels to use
as compared to Dev Tools.

------
ypcx
Absolutely Awesome! One more thing is needed, however. The ability to be able
to save the modified sources to the server (with appropriate security of
course, dev-env only). Also the ability to fetch the server sources from the
server, if e.g. I'm running a Node.js and I want to debug and edit the JS in
Chrome - _along_ with the client side JS, side by side.

The close we programmers are to the "living code", the better. The file-
watching, auto-reloading and re-executing BDD's (or TDD's, etc.) like vows
(<http://vowsjs.org/>) get pretty close to it, but it's not the same.

When I'm coding a function, I want to be able to run it anytime (when the
syntax is OK of course), and in the environment of my program.

Great stuff. Also similar in-client code editing efforts, Firefox:
<https://github.com/Gozala/sky-edit>, general:
<https://github.com/ajaxorg/ace>

~~~
elijahmanor
You are in luck! There is an autosave Chrome extension that will save any
changes you've made to the JavaScript or CSS from Dev tools to your local file
system... [http://addyosmani.com/blog/autosave-changes-chrome-dev-
tools...](http://addyosmani.com/blog/autosave-changes-chrome-dev-tools/)

------
tambourine_man
Dock to the right is amazing

~~~
kemka
This seriously excites me the most. I can't wait until this reaches the stable
build.

